# GBR help please



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

My GBR's laid eggs shortly after they got together in the 90g planted out of the isolation tank. (1 male and 2 females joined another female) No clue why this female was more to his liking.

Anyway, I recently took all the fish out of this tank due to my angels spawning on the filter. (Despite slate and plants to spawn on) Since I couldn't take out the eggs I took out the other fish. Mostly because the father is huge and was ferociously guarding and would have killed everyone.

So, I get the tank all back together and within 24hrs the GBR's spawn on a peice of driftwood I can't remove. (Despite having saucers and pots to spawn in) I was not pulling my tank apart so figured the eggs would be eaten overnight. The father however, sits on them like a hen and they are still there even overnight, despite there being a pleco and a ghost knife in this tank (My ghost is pretty dumb though)

I have never raised GBR fry. I am thinking dad might guard them well enough until they are free swimming but then they will be too hard to corral. So, if they make it I will move them. 

I have BBS hatching for angel fry and microworms, but I understand they are too big for them. I would assume if they were left in that planted tank they would find all sorts of minute things to eat, but I will have to try and move them.

So, what do I feed them??? Can I move some plants and a smaller peice of driftwood with them, will they find food that way? Egg yolks? Baby food? I read of someone that fed babyfood to fry. I have done this with peas for my older fish, works well and they like peas.

I am putting a huge "no fornicating in the community tank, and if you must do it on the spawning items provided" sign on the tank!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Just leave them, they will probably be gone once they hatch. The rams cant do any damage to the larger fish. If you want the fry they will eat the microworms probably.


----------

